# Transparent



## interit (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand das angehangte Logo mit ransparenten Hintergrund machen?

Bekomme leider mit PhotoShop nur runde Ränder hin.

http://img7.myimg.de/logoeigen0aedc.jpg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2010)

HI,
was heißt runde Ränder?
du mußt doch nur mit dem Bezielasso am Rand entlangfahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

bitteschön.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2010)

Was ist den das eigentlich für ein Zeichen? Hat für mich recht faschistoide Züge.


----------



## Jellysheep (16. März 2010)

Evtl. ein Werbebanner für Deutschland bei der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft. 

//Edit:
@Alexander: Hast du das vorher vektorisiert? Die Qualität ist anscheinend besser geworden.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> @Alexander: Hast du das vorher vektorisiert? Die Qualität ist anscheinend besser geworden.



Hallo,

ich habe ein Element mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachgezeichnet. Dann diesen Pfad kopiert(2 mal) anschließend  gedreht und jeweils mit der Farbe gefüllt.


Alex


----------



## Jellysheep (16. März 2010)

Ok, danke für das Feedback! 

Hoffentlich kommt vom Gast-User auch noch eines.


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2010)

Hai,

nach Weltmeisterschaft sieht mir das Logo nicht aus.  

Eher ganz anders ....


Der Link zum Ursprungsbild geht nicht mehr ?

@Alexander :



> Dann diesen Pfad kopiert(2 mal) anschließend gedreht und jeweils mit der Farbe gefüllt.



Also 3 Ebenen !?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jellysheep (16. März 2010)

Mir sind eben die Farben Schwarz - Rot - Gold aufgefallen. 

Der Link geht nur, wenn man ihn nicht aus dem Forum öffnet, sondern herauskopiert. 
Oder den Link aus der angezeigten Fehlermeldung anklickt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. März 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> @Alexander :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nein ich habe sie alle auf einer Ebene platziert. Es sind 3 Pfade in der Pfadpalette. Im Grunde kann man diese natürlich auch als Ebenen bezeichnen. Und im Nachhinein hätte ich sogar auf die 3 Pfade verzichten können und alle auf eine Pfadebene packen können. Aber hinterher bin ich oft schlauer als vorher.


Alex


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2010)

Hai,



Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Der Link geht nur, wenn man ihn nicht aus dem Forum öffnet, sondern herauskopiert.
> Oder den Link aus der angezeigten Fehlermeldung anklickt.



Danke für die Nachhilfe. :-(

@Jan 

Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus DFB Logo und Ha.....euz.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## swarzrotgold (5. April 2010)

Was ist denn hier los?
Kaum hat jemand ein Logo, daß zufällig in den deutschen Farben gehalten ist, schon wird von Faschismus gesprochen...
Ich habe das Logo gesehen und mir ist erst aufgefallen, daß schwarz rot gold (m Bezug auf Deutschland natürlich) enthalten sind,
als jemand von "faschistoiden Zügen" sprach...
Das liegt auch daran, daß das Logo absolut keine Ähnlichkeiten mit deutschen Symbolen der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart enthält...
Statt zu helfen, posten manche eben nur Spam...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. April 2010)

Das Problem ist weniger, dass hier Spam geschrieben wird, sondern dass das Logo sehr stark
an die Formgebung z.B. des Logos der rechtsextremen Burenbewegung in Südafrika erinnert.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikaner_Weerstandsbeweging

Da in Deutschland eine Reihe von Symbolen verfassungswidriger (und verbotener) Organisationen
nicht öffentlich verwendet werden dürfen, ist eine Diskussion der Formgebung nicht nur dummes
Geplauder, sondern möglicherweise sehr hilfreich für den OP, der diese Formgebung evtl. doch
nochmal überdenken sollte.


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. April 2010)

Falls hinter dem ganzen ein rechter Hintergrund ist, distanziere ich mich davon und bedaure geholfen zu haben.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2010)

> Kaum hat jemand ein Logo, daß zufällig in den deutschen Farben gehalten ist, schon wird von Faschismus gesprochen...
> Ich habe das Logo gesehen und mir ist erst aufgefallen, daß schwarz rot gold (m Bezug auf Deutschland natürlich) enthalten sind,
> als jemand von "faschistoiden Zügen" sprach...
> Das liegt auch daran, daß das Logo absolut keine Ähnlichkeiten mit deutschen Symbolen der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart enthält...
> Statt zu helfen, posten manche eben nur Spam...


Schau dir doch bittemal die aktuellen rechten Organistation in Amerika, Russland und dem Rest der Welt an und dann sag mir bitte inwiefern sich deren Symbolik von dem hier gezeigten Logo unterscheiden? Außerdem braucht man auch nicht wirklich viel Phantasie um da eine eventuelle Verbindung zu sehen.
Was das Spammen betrift so denke ich nciht das ich da ein besonderer Kandidat für bin. Ansonsten hat ja Martin geschrieben warum das kein Spam ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

